# أنظمة التحكم الأتوماتيكية فى السيارات على الطرق السريعة الأتوماتيكية



## ahmedeldeep (20 مايو 2006)

تطبيقات هندسة الميكاترونيات

أنظمة التحكم الأتوماتيكية فى السيارات على الطرق السريعة الأتوماتيكية

Automated steering systems for vehicles on automated highways


فكره الطرق السريعة الأتوماتيكية 

systems (AHS)automated highways عرفت كطريقة عملية و فعالة فى حل مشكلة الزحام المروري و مشكلة كثرة الحوادث على الطرق السريعة إلى جانب تحسين كفاءة الطرق السريعة من خلال اعتبارات كثيرة منها الأمان على الطريق و مشكلات الوقود و اقتصاديات التلوث .

وتعتبر هذه الطرق السريعة الأتوماتيكية (AHS) واحده من أشكال الذكاء فى النظام الميكاترونى فى وسائل المواصلات فكل مركبة على هذه الطرق (AHS) تكون مزودة بحاكمات مثبتة فى الأتجاة الطولي longitudal و حاكمات أيضا فى الأتجاة العرضي lateral .

والحاكمات المثبتة فى الاتجاه الطولي وظيفتها الحفاظ على مسافة ثابتة أو زمن ثابت time headway بين السيارة و الأخرى التي أمامها وتكون هذه المسافة محدده بقيمه معينه تبعا لنوع الطريق .





والحاكمات المثبتة فى الاتجاه العرضي تحافظ على أن تكون السيارة فى مسار ثابت lane بطول الطريق .

ومن وجهه نظر الميكاترونيات أن هذه الطرق السريعة الاتوماتيكية (AHS) تعتبر مثال رائع على تكامل النظام مع مكوناته وتكامل المكونات مع بعضها كما تحدثنا سابقا .

ومن المهم أيضا فى هذه الطرق كيفيه قياس موضع السيارة و إحداثيتها بالنسبة للطريق .

وقد قامت (PATH) 

Transit and Highways The Partners For Advanced

بوضع معايير عالميه لنظام علامات مغناطيسية magnetic marker (nail) ويكون مثبت بها أيضا على الطريق magnetometers و تدفن هذه المجموعة على مسافات متساوية فى كل مسار و على فترات على طول الطريق السريع .

ويعتمد نظام الحساسات على أن تكون مثبته عند قيمه معينه reference و يكون هذا محدد على أساس العلامات المغناطيسية ومن الممكن أن تؤدى إلى إغلاق النظام والتأثير على نظام ضبط المحاور فى السيارة steering وأيضا من الممكن فى الحالات الحرجة أن تؤثر على نظام الفرامل الموجود فى السيارة و تودي إلى توقفها تماما .

وتكون هناك أيضا حساسات أو مجسات مثبته فى السيارة ولنتخيل إذا ثبتنا هذه المجسات عند الإكصدام الأمامي فهذا يودى إلى نظره look ahead صغيره بالمقارنة بمركز ثقل السيارة ومن ناحية أخرى فان الكاميرا التي تكون مثبته أيضا فى السيارة تعرف هذا البعد أو النظرة look ahead بمقدار صغير ولكن إذا ثبتنا المجسات على ارتفاع خمسة أمتار من السيارة فان الكاميرا تعطينا مقدار كافي من الصورة البعدية للطريق و لكن هذا غير حقيقي و يستحيل تنفيذه .

ولذلك العلماء والباحثين فى (PATH) وجدوا حلا لهذه لمشكله وذلك بوضع عدد اكبر من المجسات فى مختلف أنحاء السيارة و فى الإكصدام الأمامي و الخلفي. 



و تصميم نظام التحكم لهذا النظام الميكاترونى كما عرفنا يعتمد أولا على تحديد طبيعة النظام و هذا ما قمنا به ألان و الخطوة التالية تكون اختيار نظام التحكم الذي يضمن لنا التكامل الفعال بين مختلف مكونات النظام مثل المجسات و توزيعها و المشغلات والتي تكون موجودة فى السيارة و التي تتحكم فى نظام المحاور و الفرامل ومن خلال الشكل التالي يمكننا ملاحظه مكونات النظام المختلفة و توقع نظام التحكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 مايو 2006)

*معلومات قيمة جداً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي م.أحمد على هذا الموضوع القيم, وفعلاً تقوم شركات عملاقة مثل مرسيدس وبي إم دبليو, بوضع جزء من تلك التقنية في سياراتهم الحديثة, مثل نظام الفرامل الأتوماتيكي عند إقتراب السيارة من جسم معين, وتحديد مستوى الخطر حول السيارة من خلال مجموعة إضاءات أو تنبيه صوتي داخل السيارة, ليس فقط ذلك بل تقنية منع تلامس السيارة مع سيارات أخرى من جوانب السيارة نتيجة إستخدام مانع مغناطيسي حول السيارة, مما يجب العديد من الحوادث, ففعلاً مثل تلك التقنيات الميكاترونية هي تقنيات حديثة بحاجة إلى دراسات مستمرة نحو التطوير.
تخيل لو أنه في المستقبل القريب أمكن عمل نظام معلوماتي لسيارات عن طريق مجموعة من شبكات البيانات تكون على طول الطريق, لتخبرك بآخر أحوال الطريق مثل الإزدحام وغيرها, والطرق المقترحة للوصول إلى المكان المطلوب, وذلك بإستخدام تقنية Auto-Routing والتي تستخدم في العديد من البرمجيات, فالذي يقرر أي الطرق تستخدم هو جهاز كمبيوتر مركزي متخصص في ذلك الجزء, وقرر أنسب الطرق بالنسبة إلى عاملين هما معدل الإزدحام في الطريق, و العامل الثاني هو الطريق الأقصر, وبذلك نكون قد دخل عنصر الذكاء الإصتناعي في هذا المجال, فكما تعلمون أننا الآن نستخدم الأقمار الإصتناعية في توفير بيانات عن الطرق فقط, بينما فكرة أن يتدخل الحاسب في تحديد المسار الأنسب لك هي فكرة مبتكرة بكل تأكيد سوف نراها في القريب العاجل.


> ومن خلال الشكل التالي يمكننا ملاحظه مكونات النظام المختلفة و توقع نظام التحكم


أخي الكريم أحمد يبدوا أنك قد نسيت وضع الشكل.
والله الموفق​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (21 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اهى اخى العزيز مهندس أحمد 
فان هذه التقنية موجودة بالفعل والتى تستخدم فيها تقنية ال Gps ومن خلالها يقوم قائد السيارة من خلال كمبيوتر موجود فى السيارة بالاتصال بوحدة مركزية لترشدة الى اقصر الطرق حتى يصل لهدفه 

وللاسف اخى العزيز الصورة ليست موجودة و ان شاء الله سابحث عن صورة توضح هذا الكلام


----------



## المهندس التقني (23 مايو 2006)

وفقكم الله على هذي المعلومات


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 مايو 2006)

المهندس التقني قال:


> وفقكم الله على هذي المعلومات


جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الطيب


----------



## المهندس الطموح (3 يونيو 2006)

موضوع رائع جدا ، أشكرك عليه


----------



## الاميرة الحائرة (2 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخ احمد


----------



## السيد محمد عثمان (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله احبتي في الله ورسولة 
هناك سؤال اتمني ان اجد اجابتة عندكم وهوفكرة الجير بوكس الاتوماتك 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## روزاما المراغى (3 فبراير 2008)

زميلى الدراسة العزيز السيدمحمدعثمان
ياحبذالوتشرح لناماهو الاوتوماتك جيربوكس هذاوماعلاقته بالموضوع محل الحديث


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع القيم ، جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## jarod501 (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (3 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا بش مهندس عالموضوع الجميل والمشوق


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... موضوع ممتع و مفيد


----------

